# AMH 13.1 how quickly this can change/get worse



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi girls,

I am slowly heading towards the dreaded 40. I am 39 with one daughter after two rounds of ivf. We have one frozen embryo but the dr suggested I get on with a fresh cycle due to my age and fertility decreasing dramatically after 40.

He checked my AMH and it was 13.1. He thought that was good but on the test result it was in the 'low fertility' category.

Can anybody tell me whether this result is good? 

I also need to know how quickly this can go down? Can it change dramatically in one  year or do I have time to do the frozen cycle? Shall I rather get on with the fresh cycle  as suggests by my dr to make sure I have any eggs left?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey you, remember me  

I have no idea how quick amh levels can drop but to me 13.1 doesn't sound too bad! I had 13.5 or something when I started this whole ivf journey an that was 2.5/3 years ago now... Scared to think what mine would be now  

I would use the frozen cycle, you did after all have your little bub from that cycle   
IF that doesn't work jump straight into a fresh one...? 
Excited for you xxx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Of course I remember you Jelly. How are you? How is your lo? Xx


----------



## Moominmum (Sep 29, 2012)

Whilst AMH is important for quantity, the biggest problem for when you reach 40 is more the quality. 

If you try a fresh cycle now, your eggs would probably be of better quality than your eggs will be later on (if that would be the case). Your frozen embie will still be "young" regardless. My understanding is that the quality of the eggs decreases dramatically once you hit 40. So the fertility issue your consultant talked about probably didn't just relate to the number of eggs but also the quality.

Hope that makes sense. I can see why he suggests a fresh cycle.


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Moo. I completely forgot about the quality. Thanks for that. I keep that in mind. Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

13.1 is amazing!  Wow you!

I was wondering this very question last year.  I think that AMH can drop really quickly or really slowly!  Infuriating isn't it!  My consultant said that there is no real way of telling because we all react differently and it isn't 100% understood.

I had 8 months between my two AMH tests last year.  The first came back at 6 and the second at 5.8, so although that's pretty rubbish it had barely dropped.  

Moo is right though, it is all about the quality.  You could have hardly any reserve left and still get pregnant (hopefully!) because your quality is good xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a 3.7 drop to 2 in 4 months, I'm in the 0s now a year after 3.7! I would be tempted to do fresh if I was you whilst you can, I'm 30 and my results are due to premature menopause, my FSH was 8/9 and jumped to 23 in a few months, my clinic cut off was 10 so I was unable to cycle again, Whilst your results are good make the most of it as they can creep up and bite you on the ass! 

Good luck and congrats on your little one, and you Jelly I had followed a lot of your posts in the past 

Lilly x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's not 'the dreaded 40' that's a myth, your bits aren't going to seize up the next day.. everything can still be in working order! 
I'd have given my right arm for an AMH as high as that when I started IVF aged 41... actually not sure what mine was on my first cycle but on my second cycle it was about 4.5 

by the time I started my third cycle I had only two antral follicles so my amh must have been pretty low... managed to respond well to drugs again though and here I am at 43 with baby due very soon.. 

I don't think you should panic, if you would rather do the FET first go for it... But having said that, we had three frosties after cycle 2 (where I m/ced my bfp) and I insisted on doing another fresh rather than using them, I liked that it took the pressure off the fresh cycle knowing they were there in reserve. But for me I always intended I would go back for them if I could for a sibling, it wasn't like I was giving up on them altogether. Since you already have one child, if the frosty would be all you need maybe there's little point going fresh. 

tough call I think, but try not to panic too much about the timing.


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi sashaj

Just came across your post.  I would say 13.1 was a good number.  There is a chart somewhere on the internet that tells you the ranges - just tried to find it for you but was unsuccessful.

In terms of age, I am 43.5 and my AMH levels have actually risen!  In August 2011 they were 21; 6 months later they had gone down to 15 and in October THIS year they were 26!!  Was completely shocked.  The first two results were taken from a different clinic in London.  I had a very stressful job at the time and probably downed a bit too much wine!  In 2012 my husband and I quit London and moved down to the South coast and our lifestyle has changed considerably.  Don't know if this has anything to do with it but there you go.

Incidentally, I have read threads on here where people have AMH levels of 1 and still manage to have a baby with their own eggs through IVF.

Best of luck with everything!

Polly


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

I meant October 2013 (not this year - der  )


----------



## Marie1970 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick reply in terms off amh  dropping, can be quite fast and quite slow in my experience but 13 in still quite high! 2 years ago at  42 mine measured at 26 quite high for my age so wasnt a big surprise when 6 months later it dropped to 19. But practically 2 years later. ....So 2 months ago for my past fresh cycle it measured at 9. I was a bit upset but so many ladies are having babies with much much lower numbers. And I am pregnant from that cycle so 13 is a great number. Unfortunately the numbers do relate to quality on a certain level. I think hgh really makes a difference and helped with quailty. I got pregnant and the 2 cycles where hgh was added. Good luck with your next cycle you have nothing to worry about!


----------

